# Thank you 442 Sqn.!



## I_Drive_Planes (19 Oct 2009)

http://www.opinion250.com/blog/view/14324/1/search+and+rescue+takes+rest+after+long+night?

I doubt that this positive result would have been possible without the crews of Rescue 462 and Rescue 907.  This article really doesn't do it justice (it doesn't even mention the daring night parachute jump onto a logging road in the McGregor mountains in the middle of the night!).  

Nice work, gentlemen.  It's nice to know that we have a resource like you to call on in a bad situation.  I'm looking forward to working with you again sometime!


----------

